# Lauren Bacall Passes On at Age 89 Due to Stroke



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2014)

Lauren Bacall has died today at the age of 89, after suffering a stroke...http://www.wjla.com/articles/2014/08/actress-lauren-bacall-dies-at-age-89-106030.html


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2014)

She was a great actress. I loved her in Murder on the Orient Express. I wonder who the third celebrity death will be?

1)Robin Williams
2)Lauren Bacall
3)????


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lauren Bacall has died today at the age of 89, after suffering a stroke...http://www.wjla.com/articles/2014/08/actress-lauren-bacall-dies-at-age-89-106030.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 9030



Really enjoyed the read SB.  I am interested in the people "behind" the facade, and it has always been a sort of comfort to know they are/were, just people struggling to survive in this world.  I am grateful for the movies, and the stars that have made them.  But I am a realist, and glad I know the dif. between fact and fable.

She was a cool lady, I especially loved the part about her "shaking" and how she compensated for it.  I have a tremor, especially bad when the adrenaline flows  I too hold my head certain ways, although I don't have the talent, or maybe it is luck as Lauren said hugs, denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 13, 2014)

Rest in peace, Betty - you were always one of my favorite ladies. A true class act.


----------

